# brute 07 750 popping and sputtering



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i ride a 07 bf and it is cold in west ky down in teens .been riding my bike and noticed it has been back firing back up in the air box only at slow speeds all stock ,valves allways adjusted . wondering is it the cold or is somthing wrong ?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

are you running the moose mod or one similar. I was having the same problem with the moose mod in and when i removed it it was running better.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

no engine or air box mods , all stock.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Leaner air possibly....I have been fighting the same thing, only year round. It may clear up when the ambient air temp warms up a bit. Thr idling it up a bit. or adjust the fuel screw mixture a tad.


----------



## Jellyroll (Nov 3, 2009)

Mines doing the same thing. I also think its just the cold dry air. Ran great two weeks ago now its alittle on the lean side. Been staying in the twenties here.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

mine used to do it real bad from about 5- 18 mph. i rejetted and it doesnt really do it anymore. every now and then it does it but i think its from the dynatek now.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The brutes are kinda lean form the factory...the cold air will make them do that.


----------

